# Gaming mice, the bad and good ones!



## peche (Jan 7, 2015)

Sup Dudes!?

Lets share a little bit about your experiences about  mouse, the ones you loved to use, the ones you hated to use, lets share some experiences!


My mouse list and experience its pretty poor, have not used so many of them…
Loved mouse list:

Mad Catz R.A.T. 5 & 3,
MadCatz M.O.U.S.
Tt esports Level 10m  (current one)
Tt esports  Ventus

Hated Mouse list:

Tt esports  Volos
logitech mmo mouse


Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 7, 2015)

Like:
Logitech G9x. Love it muchly. Have a spare, plus the one my fiancee doesn't use any more, since they don't make that model any more. 
Dislike:
Anything Razer makes.....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Dislike:
> Anything Razer makes.....



What!?  That's not fair.

Love: my 2 Mamba's, pretty much the most comfy mouse I've ever had. Yes, their software is pretty lame 

Dislike:
Corsair M95
Any MMO mouse :laugh;

Kind of dislike:
RAT mice. Had the 7 for a while and used the 9, just didn't love it like I wanted to.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 7, 2015)

peche said:


> Your Preferred mouse! and your hated one!


*Preferred*:
Any with a normal size (i.e. all but those tiny mouses), optical, wired, PS/2 (USB is acceptable if I cannot find a PS/2), 3 button + wheel.

*Hated*:
Any contrary to the above.

This is my current mouse. The only problem I had with it is the thing that can happen to any mouse, cheap or expensive: Unwanted double click. But it is easy to fix, so not a problem.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> What!?  That's not fair.
> 
> .....


Heheh   I've had two, and a Razer keyboard, and all broke very soon after I bought them. I reserve the right to disregard any recommendations for using Razer devices


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dislike: Logitech MX1000, my first wireless laser mouse, first I loved it, but when using every day for many hours it was too heavy, not comfortable due to its weight.
Like: Logitech Nano


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 7, 2015)

I can't say I have ever had any tru DISlikes for mice. other than the ones that I set mousetraps for.  

As for likes:  My favorite of all time was the MX-518.  Burned through two of them, and used them for years.  I have found a worthy successor, basically an improved version with the same exact feel and shape, and that is the G400s, which my fiance uses.

My second favorite is my current one, a *G500*.  At this point, I would have to call it the one I don't relish replacing....the quality is superb and it's just that comfortable and perfect for me.  I actually have a spare for when it dies!


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2015)

I would add some more models, not for gamming!

Working or not gamming:

Microsoft Touch Wireless Mouse
Microsoft Arc Touch Wireless Mouse
Microsoft Arc Wireless mouse
Microsoft  optical 200 Wired Mouse ** 

**I have used this one for gamming CSGO mostly when my R.A.T. 5 got sold and I was waiting for the current Level 10 to arrive !

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Heheh   I've had two, and a Razer keyboard, and all broke very soon after I bought them. I reserve the right to disregard any recommendations for using Razer devices



I certainly can understand why people don't like Razer stuff, especially since their products do not warrant such a high price tag. All the Razer stuff I've purchased has been used so I didn't pay the premium really, and thankfully nothing has fully broken on me.


Also, I had a mouse years ago, I think it was a logitech but I'm not sure. It was wireless, but the best part is that the thumb buttons (back and forward) were stacked (meaning one on top of the other), which is opposite to almost every mouse in recent years where those buttons are placed horizontally. I really liked that feature because it was very useful, no stretching of the thumb


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 7, 2015)

favorite mouse is my Corsair M60  i dislike Logitech mice, i dont like the build quality


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> favorite mouse is my Corsair M60  i dislike Logitech mice, i dont like the build quality


I find just the opposite. My G5 and G502 have stood up awesomely. Never had a Corsair mouse, but going by their headphones and keyboards I'll stay away.

As far as the mouse brand I like the least... Steelseries. Absolute garbage. I've had four of them (two were replacements) and they all develop a double click issue (while single clicking), their software sucks and occasionally the sensors would get whacked out.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 7, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> favorite mouse is my Corsair M60  i dislike Logitech mice, i dont like the build quality


I still have G5 in excellent working condition. This mouse is over 8 y.o. now and so far I had no problems with it. 

Ergonomically, though I like a wireless mouse that came with my Logitech MX3000 combo: I think it is MX320, but it looks exactly like Performance MX out of their new selection. Thx to Bluetooth interface I was able to use it on both PC and PS3.


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Kind of dislike:
> RAT mice. Had the 7 for a while and used the 9, just didn't love it like I wanted to.


Why ?


----------



## erixx (Jan 7, 2015)

I spend over 10 h a day using my PC and I like the best
Logitech MX Performance: a failure (buttons, wheel, feel: all is shit)
RAT 7 best I ever had. (although I never found a use for the 2nd horizontal wheel)
Tt Level 10 M great sensor and feel, but only after long adapting time, but it grows and gets better!
Razor Ourobourus: "could have been king" but no.... wireless is bad and feel is not top. Outer design is maybe the best ever.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm a lefty...I use the Logitech LS1 laser mouse.  It's the only mouse I'll use and I made sure to purchase enough of them to last a lifetime.  

The mouse I had before the Logitech LS1 was a Razer, It was one of the earlier models but I can't remember the model number...just remember that it had blue led's.  At any rate...after about an hour of use it made the back of my hand sore.

Besides these....or should I say before these...I only used the Microsoft Intellipoint 5 button mouse.

Not many options for the lefty.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2015)

Just bought a Logitech Proteus Core (G502) to replace an aging G9 Laser. Mouse is perfect for me. Instant love.
Have tried two Roccat mice, (Tyon) most recently and neither would install or was DOA. Also caused BIOS overclock reset and a disk drive check.... I'll never try them again.


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2015)

erixx said:


> Tt Level 10 M great sensor and feel, but only after long adapting time, but it grows and gets better!


Too long i may say ...i think its because its one piece, no graduable weight....
but still my favorite, 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 8, 2015)

preferred:

Trust GXT 166 (actual mouse)
Logitech G602 (best wireless gaming mouse i ever had)
Logitech G600 (good feeling but the "pinkie" shift click was annoying so the Trust GXT 166 is near perfect atm)
Logitech M705 Marathon (for my second rig, well 3yrs battery duration make it golden  )

Hated:
any from Razer or Mad catz
except maybe for the new M.M.O. TE which doesn't look half bad ... but same Twin Eye sensor as Razer's and other MC which is prone to develop Twin eye sensor momentum just like my R.A.T.Z. 7 or my Razer Naga/Mamba/Orochi, and also most of them had a "Sensor fried" issue as i always say: enough is enough no more second (or even third/fourth etc) chance


----------



## natr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

*Preferred*:
 A working one.
*Hated*:
A non working one.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 8, 2015)

Preferred
Razer Naga any year(I need more buttons on everything)
Hate
Any small mouse(I have really big hands)


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2015)

Favorite/preferred is the Logitech MouseMan Wheel Optical (2000)







The *only* mouse that came close to fitting my hand.... nothing else has ever come as close as this one 

Hated... everything else!

I don't blame the manufacturers since only a few folks have hands too large for XXL gloves


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2015)

Prefered:

Logitech G7, G500, G502

Hated:

Logitech G9X. Saitek Cyborg Gaming Mouse PM42


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 8, 2015)

Love is veering toward hyperbole, but I do like my DeathAdder 3.5 (hate the bloated and pretentious software (Synapse)), and my now departed Logitech MX518 for length of meritorious service.

Too many issues with Roccat, and the Genius mice that seem to be made for dwarves.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 8, 2015)

Love: the Hyper Scroll- > as a result Logitech M705 (very slow though- 1000 CPI). Also love my 1st gaming mouse: A4tech AK-47 rev 1. I would like Logitech Proteus Core (hyper scroll again+ 12K CPI)

Kinda hate: what's inside SteelSeries. Love the shape of the danish designers, but after some experience, I just can't accept how overpriced their mice are.
Kinda not like the shape of the rebranded a4tech gaming series mice: Bloody V3/V6/V7 (best price/perf. though)


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2015)

I both love and hate all mice I've owned.

*Love*
Roccat Kone XTD _chassis_
Razer Deathadder 2013 _sensor _(Zero Acceleration!)
Logitech G400 (Best budget mouse I've ever owned)
*
Hate*
Roccat Kone XTD _sensor_
Razer Deathadder _chassis_ (Awkward shape and is the only mouse to make my hand sweat)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2015)

peche said:


> Why ?



Despite the level of customization, I didn't find the mouse to be comfortable, and comfort is king for me, hence my love for the Mamba.  The RAT has a few useless features to me, like the red side button that slows dpi (touted for sniping), which is hard to actually use, and the adjustable weights which I never used because I didn't want a heavy mouse.

Also, the thumb area is adjustable where you can swing it out and in, but when I put I out, I found it to creep back in.

The 9 is the same as the 7 just wireless, so the feels are the same.


However, on the plus side for the RAT: the braided cord is nice on the 7 and I liked the charging method of the 9 (2 removable batteries so you don't have to worry about battery death).  Also, they look beast so when non-technical people see your mouse, they are blown away. 

(just edited this, I made a lot of grammatical mistakes )


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 8, 2015)

Love;
Microsoft Sidewinder X8!!!!!!!!! I seriously love this mouse.
Virtually any Mionix NAOS series
Func MS-3
Logitech M950
Some random Intel branded one that came in a gift-pack from an Intel exhibition I went to.

Hate;
Corsair M60, the only mouse I've had to develop the dreaded 'double-click', also the only mouse I've had that has pitted...
Razer deathadder
and a few more but they must have been forgetfully bad


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty good Reason...

R.A.T. mice are kinda cool, most of my non gamer friends prefer to use the wired Microsoft mouse instead of my level 10, they say that’s seems to be  a robotic expensive thing they don’t want to screw up …


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 9, 2015)

are the best G700 and 502 and the worst so far as materials is the Microsoft comfort mobile mouse 3000 and the worst so far as other stuff in my "exteme gear" mouse.


----------



## peche (Jan 29, 2015)

My Level 10 almost died…
red laser its kinda dead… but mouse still works but only within mouse pad… in any other surface it would work… I would try it out tonight on the new mouse pad…
I'm so  sad


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 29, 2015)

Love:
basically any mouse out there that does the job(especially the cheaper ones) and fits my hand fine. I play alot of FPS/strat games but I'm not very picky when it comes to mouse and 'DPI' features. It helps though to have additional buttons

Hate:
Madcatz R.A.T. 5 - this is the only 'expensive' mouse that I bought and it died/broke on me countless times in less than 12 months, and googling the net shows that alot of people are also having problems.

what's more infuriating is that the warranty service took 2-3 months to give me back my mouse. after receiving the mouse and finding it malfunctioning merely weeks later, I just let it go and bought a new cheaper mouse which I am currently using. After a while I tried it out again, It worked, but I won't use it anymore.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2015)

madcats is full of gimmacks


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 29, 2015)

The only mice I truly hate are the ones with scroll wheels that spin smoothly. I need clicks!


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 29, 2015)

Dual mode like Logitech G502 and G700 is nice


----------



## peche (Jan 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> The only mice I truly hate are the ones with scroll wheels that spin smoothly. I need clicks!


noisy ones! the click must be feel!

Regards,


----------



## nexus_a (Jan 30, 2015)

Fav:
CM Storm Xornet - Small, ergonomic, cheap. Unfortunately comes with a bad build quality.
Roccat Kone Pure Optical - I'm using this! LOVE it.
EVGA TORQ X10 Carbon - I don't have it but I tried at my friend's place.

Hate:
Razer stuff - Because they are too big (most important reason), expensive and yet have BAD build quality. I had Imperator 2012 and Deathadder 2013. They both broke within a month. Since then I avoid them at all cost.
Mad Catz - Bad build quality and ugly.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate small mice. My hands aren't that small, and resting the palm is a quite cruical need.

My faves.

1. Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer (sent to retirement due to low DPI)
2. The original Microsoft Intellimouse (yes, the one with ball(s) , works flawlessly on any obscure desk surface at my work(mouse pads are prohibited due to ESD reasons))
3. Razer Deathader 3.5 (Yes Synapse sucks, but otherwise zero problems, using currently.)
4. Logitech G7 (shortlived, I hate to charge batteries so my first and last wireless mouse, but I liked it, it was comfy)

Hate list

1. Logitech G9 (just gives me the creeps)


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 31, 2015)

i like simple mouse and standard size

i dont like small mouse (like for laptops) and too much buttons on it (its mouse not keyboard)


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

I looovvee my Corsair M60.

I hate the HP mice that comes with their desktops. So cheaply made and I was able to pop one of the buttons out. 

Oh and anything small.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2015)

Love my ROCCAT Kone Pure
Before that I had a Razer Deathadder and loved it as well.
So that leaves me with two mice I love and none that I have bought that I do not...


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Jan 31, 2015)

Liked So Far :
M65, XL 747H, G9, DA 3.5G,G7-750

Not Really Like :
Naos 5000

Disliked :
G-100L


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2015)

Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 master race!


----------



## st2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

had lots of mices, but for last 3 years prefer wired ones(monitor+chair->TV+sofa)
so from wired i can say that logitech mices always get lags(sometimes power off, sometimes battery bugs, sometimes not stable signal) but they got pretty cool drivers/soft
as far as i'm not considering to play/use PC with lags, i tried microsoft(wireles kit 2000 cause it was cheap)
first impression - it's realy loud on clicks, but no lags at all on any surface(even crumpled textile), second impression - i can replace batteries more seldom
now i'm on microsoft wireless kit 3000, fully satisfied( keybord battery replace is about 5-7 months, mouse is about 2 months) with usage PC about 6-8 hours a day
as far as i use microsoft kits, i hate other stuff
the only minus is rubber wheel(my kit 2000 was about 1.5 years and i change it only cause of that damn spoiled wheel-lying, keybord havent had "sound off" button-the second reason)
so 50-70$ for about 1.5-2 years of usage it's ok


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2015)

I loved my Logitech G5, G500, and currently G602. I still have my last G500 and it works fine. I just wanted to go wireless. I took a gamble with the G602 as I've never liked wireless mice, but it's the first wireless mouse where I can't feel the delay between the mouse and the screen. It's like the G500 but without a wire and independent sensitivity control versus DPI control. With some good sized NiMH batteries, I get maybe 2 months out of a single charge on average. Sometimes a little more, sometimes a little less.

I don't hate a particular brand of mouse, but a mouse should fit the entirety of my hand, I really don't like small mice. Having been provided a Mac for work, I can say I'm also not a big fan of Apple Trackpads, even for regular us. I use the Mac for development so the keyboard means a bit more than the pointing device.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2015)

upgraded from my M60 to a Tt Level 10M  great mouse so far, but the shape and handling are taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 1, 2015)

I love my MX518, and hate most wireless mice.

For gaming that is, for things like just surfing the web as long as its decently accurate I cold care less.


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> upgraded from my M60 to a Tt Level 10M  great mouse so far, but the shape and handling are taking a bit of getting used to.


heavy ass.... not regulable by the way... 
but when you got the trick i will become the best sh*t on this world!
i would replace it with another exactly equal!
Which color you have?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2015)

Love: Corsair m60 (Only non cheapo mouse I have had)
Hate: Cheapo mice I have had


----------



## Jetster (Feb 1, 2015)

Favorite: Logitech G502, G9X,

Hated: Razor. The sensor seams to be odd



bubbleawsome said:


> The only mice I truly hate are the ones with scroll wheels that spin smoothly. I need clicks!



You would love the new Corsair Sabre RGB. I just got one and its got a hard click wheel.  You can buy it if you want it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

Favorite is my G500s and most unliked is the cheapie "on" branded mouse Walmart sells. Now the "On" cheapie keyboard is ok.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Favorite: Logitech G502, G9X,
> 
> Hated: Razor. The sensor seams to be odd
> 
> ...


My corsair m60 clicks. I think its just a corsair thing.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 1, 2015)

james888 said:


> My corsair m60 clicks. I think its just a corsair thing.



Its the only thing I don't like about the Corsair mouse. Its just too much click


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 1, 2015)

I use a Logitech Cordless Click Plus http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/195#.

It is comfortable, and I like the forward and back buttons on the side.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2015)

Must say, the level 10m is a great mouse, 4 extra side buttons and adjustable x/y axis.  Starting to get a better feel for it as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Logitech MX510, Roccat Kone XTD. MS Intellimouse Explorer.

Not good, MX518, G500 (DoubleClick issue)


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

@AlienIsGOD  I use the 2 left side bottoms for some FPS, the other ones are not used so much, the sided adjust and the back adjust for height are so cool, I keep mine at medium both of them , 
What about DPI levels? how are your settings / Profiles?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 2, 2015)

peche said:


> @AlienIsGOD  I use the 2 left side bottoms for some FPS, the other ones are not used so much, the sided adjust and the back adjust for height are so cool, I keep mine at medium both of them ,
> What about DPI levels? how are your settings / Profiles?



I use the 2 left buttons for WoW skills and atm my DPI is at default settings, havent had time to change it yet.  I have the height set to max and left right at medium.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I use the 2 left buttons for WoW skills and atm my DPI is at default settings, havent had time to change it yet.  I have the height set to max and left right at medium.



interesting… for me it's hard to use it a low DPI or default settings..
Height and sides settings: i love to use it at medium and also using the lowest height will make it pretty damn fast and ergonomic, at least  for me...
thanks for sharing


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Love*
Microsoft P58-00029 - good'o high school memories, I still have 2 or 3 in the house that's for backup, i kicked so much ass in Counter Strike 1.5/1.6 vs people with their $80~$100+ mouse. 
Logitech MX510 - got this from a really good friend of my from high school because he got a M9, i used this mouse till the buttons don't even click anymore. this was used right after P58-00029
Tt eSports Element - gaming, been using this since when it first came out, it been though hell and back with me... liquor of the choice at that time, orange juice ect. you name it. just had to dip it in a cup of water for a few hrs, and let it dry for about a week and its ready to go. NEVER actually had beer damage on it, don't drink beer.
Tt eSports Level 10m

*Hate*
Anything Razer 


for the most part i don't really care how fancy or how nice mice are, as long as they work i can careless. unlike keyboards, i don't care if they light up, dps switch can be helpful but my hands can learn adapt to it it doesn't really matter.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

i would like to try out Tt esports Ventus gaming mouse,  It looks pretty fine .. I likeits back part… vents!
Does anyone have use it?  I would like to hear about it!

http://www.ttesports.com/productPage.aspx?p=149&g=ftr

Regards,


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 2, 2015)

Loved:
Logitech MX500, got it together with my first home built computer, was one of the few really good decisions on that machine
Logitech G5 gen 1 (rigth click died, got a replacement from Logitech)
Logitech G5 gen 2 stil works, probably my favorite.
Logitech G500s is what i am using now, wold be prefect if the scroll wheel lost its "dual function" of normal/infinity scroll and only had normal scrolling.
Logitech m705 on work computer, no problems with it, and it was free so,

hated:
Mad cats R.A.T. 7, after 2 hours of use i got a cramp in my right hand, never had that with any of the "MX500" family ones. did love the scroll weel tho, and the "sniper" button came in handy sometimes at work.


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

my level 10 was having an odd issue, it was like having lag … moving slow and response was f*cked…
So I decided to clean it out… unplug it and gave him a little care, I took a lint free cloth to take out all the dust he can have, and cleaned out laser hole with contact cleaner,
I plugged it back, completely restored! nice and soft fell again, always remember to clean yours fellas! 

regards,


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 4, 2015)

when I first got the Element it was having double clicking issues on the right button, but turned out it was just over due for the firmware upgrade but once i did that, its been like 3 years? with all that liquor and juice and 6 to 8 maybe 10 15ish baths later, its still running strong


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep it clean ! they will truly appreciate any care for them!


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 4, 2015)

after you said that i have a feeling the reason my mouse is still going so strong is prob because how many showers it has taken since birth lol


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

kikicoco1334 said:


> after you said that i have a feeling the reason my mouse is still going so strong is prob because how many showers it has taken since birth lol


but you have cleaned it out in the in the right way? or you are being sarcastic about baths?


Regards


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 4, 2015)

i did take it a part and cleaned it when the time i had an oj accident but other than that it has been a very good mouse. I really like it and if this one finally breaks i'll just order the exact same one again.


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

kikicoco1334 said:


> i did take it a part and cleaned it when the time i had an oj accident but other than that it has been a very good mouse. I really like it and if this one finally breaks i'll just order the exact same one again.


+1 
I would replace my level10with another level10, the battle edition and the red are my finalists!


Regards,


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 4, 2015)

dude that's what I have! well i have a white and a green one they are freaking sweet!


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

kikicoco1334 said:


> dude that's what I have! well i have a white and a green one they are freaking sweet!


but you own an Element gaming mouse, don't you?

Regards.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 4, 2015)

yes I do.


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

kikicoco1334 said:


> yes I do.


Does it come in battle edition color? like the level 10?


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think so, the one I have is full on black with Tt on on the bottom that lights up.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254012 
you can change the color of the lighting which it also helps you select different profiles 
i only use 1100 x 1100 dpi regardless I am playing bf4 or cs or actual work for work

but just to be funny i normally change my lighting to be GIRLY pink lol. so my friends would be like UM.....


----------



## Saidrex (Feb 5, 2015)

Always hated expensive pimped out mouses - expensive and useless 

Got mine for 8$, A4Tech N-556FX, it is small, when I bought it didn't seem small but it is, but when I got used to it - it awesome. Quite surprised about quality for such low price - rubber covered wheel, dpi button, extra weight for precision movement and non-slid plastic top (although my palm doesn't even touch it, I move it with my thumb a little finger). Only 1 small complaint - size, would be awesome to have one exactly like this one but bigger, otherwise after long sessions hand get stiff because of my arthritis. Always hated buying mouses, always something wrong, can't seem to find perfect mouse for myself.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Logitech MX510, Roccat Kone XTD. MS Intellimouse Explorer.



The double click problem is typically a capacitor having an issue  However, there is one fix to discharge that capacitor and resolve the issue  Here's how to do this: Unplug the mouse and/or remove batteries Let it sit for a minute without a power source Click the button rapidly and for about 30 secs. Wait another 30 secs. then insert batteries or plug mouse back into USB  Now please verify the problem is resolved.


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> The double click problem is typically a capacitor having an issue  However, there is one fix to discharge that capacitor and resolve the issue  Here's how to do this: Unplug the mouse and/or remove batteries Let it sit for a minute without a power source Click the button rapidly and for about 30 secs. Wait another 30 secs. then insert batteries or plug mouse back into USB  Now please verify the problem is resolved.


+1 level 10 got issues ith double click... fixed with a couple of firmwares....



 

Regards


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2015)

that mouse looks a lil like claptrap!


----------



## peche (Feb 5, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> that mouse looks a lil like claptrap!


lol!

gotta admit you are right my friend!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Feb 6, 2015)

Preferred mice:
MX518
G400

Hate:
G400s
RAT7
G500 (too sensitive).


----------



## xfia (Feb 6, 2015)

logitech m510..  simple, comfy, sensitive

can hardly stand gaming mouse I have tried.. lots of buttons and fancy software with to many options.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

xfia said:


> logitech m510..  simple, comfy, sensitive
> 
> can hardly stand gaming mouse I have tried.. lots of buttons and fancy software with to many options.


that seems to be good… I had one and It sucks… mine's was so simple …


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)

Lord Xeb said:


> Preferred mice:
> MX518
> G400
> 
> ...


 
Just curious, since I have G400 and G400s in house as well, what you don't like about the 400s?  It seems like the only difference is the rubber grommet where the cord goes into the 400s is the only difference, and this was done to prevent the cord from early death on the sharp edges of the mouse opening.  I was just wondering if there was another difference I am not aware of which you see.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2015)

logitech G700/G700s


hate: anything razer

their mice feel cheap, and designed for high DPI only. i'm a low DPI person who is appararently weird - why are razer micepads so huge, yet their mice so high DPI?


----------



## xfia (Feb 6, 2015)

What I have found to be true at least for my system configurations is that Windows likes its own drivers for the mouse and keyboard so I just plug in, turn up the sensitivity all the way, disable enhanced pointer precision and good to go for gaming.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

interesting .. I'm seeing here a lot of Razer hater's so far!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> interesting .. I'm seeing here a lot of Razer hater's so far!


Bearded Mice forever!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2015)

erocker said:


> I find just the opposite. My G5 and G502 have stood up awesomely. Never had a Corsair mouse, but going by their headphones and keyboards I'll stay away.
> 
> As far as the mouse brand I like the least... Steelseries. Absolute garbage. I've had four of them (two were replacements) and they all develop a double click issue (while single clicking), their software sucks and occasionally the sensors would get whacked out.


Razer Deathadders are known for this too. That is why I am never buying a razer mouse again. Headphones I have from them though are freaking amazing. 

Ill take just about any Logitech mouse. Currently using some wired/wireless option. (G700 or something) I dont know the model off the top of my head.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Headphones I have from them though are freaking amazing.


The only thing i would like to test or even to have its the electra headset...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> The only thing i would like to test or even to have its the electra headset...


This is the set that I have and OMG i hear absolutely no outside noise when listening to tv shows, music, and/or games. Best headset ive ever owned by far.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This is the set that I have and OMG i hear absolutely no outside noise when listening to tv shows, music, and/or games. Best headset ive ever owned by far.


awesome, it looks like a Helicopter Headset..! crap so fucking amazing..!
when I was about to replace my old logitech headset i was thinking on electra;s from razer, , but the mic is on the cable, that's why i've chosen TT esports shock headset


----------



## Frankness (Feb 6, 2015)

Must loved. 
Microsoft msi 3.0

Like

Logitech mx 510. 518 and g400s

Hated
Razer and all the mmo gaming  mouse whit ton of buttons on them


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

Frankness said:


> Hated
> Razer and all the mmo gaming  mouse whit ton of buttons on them


That crap seems to be a keyoard... i hate it too!


----------



## wickedcricket (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Like:
> Logitech G9x. Love it muchly. Have a spare, plus the one my fiancee doesn't use any more, since they don't make that model any more.
> Dislike:
> Anything Razer makes.....



+1

what this guy said. G9x is...was the best mouse ever made. I can't forgive myself until today that I haven't realised that they have stopped making it on time or bought 2 of those. Now running G502 Proteus it is nice I like it...but not the same


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2015)

peche said:


> awesome, it looks like a Helicopter Headset..! crap so fucking amazing..!
> when I was about to replace my old logitech headset i was thinking on electra;s from razer, , but the mic is on the cable, that's why i've chosen TT esports shock headset


That's the point of them. they are modeled after helicopter  style headsets. There is even a bf4 version. Its a good quality headset. The mic is also detachable.


----------



## newconroer (Feb 6, 2015)

*Love *
Naga 2014

*Hate*
Any thing with only two buttons


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That's the point of them. they are modeled after helicopter  style headsets. There is even a bf4 version. Its a good quality headset. The mic is also detachable.


holy crap tottally wanted!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 6, 2015)

Steelseries Sensei Raw is probs my favourite mouse i've owned, it just works and feels nice to hold. If it develops a click issue like my Kinzu did i will probably try another company.

I really like this old tank mouse called a NEOS Cheese mouse for Commodore 64. It's built and looks like a tank but for a ball mouse its pretty accurate and feels awesome in the hand. I thought it would be a piece of shit before it tried it but it works good in something like Arkanoid.

EDIT: I also have an Anker mouse which isnt too bad, i hate generic mice like Genius mice or pre included mice with OEM computers. Just get a friggin cheap Microsoft or logitech mouse. Hate mice that don't track well or have angle snapping.


----------



## nexus_a (Feb 7, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Razer Deathadders are known for this too. That is why I am never buying a razer mouse again. Headphones I have from them though are freaking amazing.


Yes, both of the Razer mouses I bought had double click issues.
Their other products (keyboards, laptops...) are probably better, but still doesn't change the fact that they are overpriced, and absolutely not the best in the categories.
I mean why are they charging that much for their mouses...they aren't even ergonomic or good for sweaty palms. I had to clean them every 2 weeks. My Roccat mouse on the other hand still has no sweat stains after months of usage.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

nexus_a said:


> ...they aren't even ergonomic or good for sweaty palms. I had to clean them every 2 weeks..


Thats why i love my current Level10 also would like to try it out Tt eSports Ventus...Ventilations are totally requiered, 
its inaceptable a mouse that keeps your hands sweaty at least for me

Regards,


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I decided to modify subject, I hope we can share info and then make a data source for everyone who is trying to get a new mouse,
thanks to @marsey99 for the recomendation!


Regards,


----------



## vega22 (Feb 17, 2015)

now that's a thread title!!!!

have to say it has been a while since i had a bad mouse, couple of razor deathadders, microsoft habu (all razor double click deaths) and a ttesports volos which has started to die too. all of which have had some flaws but no deal breakers.

today i replaced the volos with a g502 proteus core. first impression is it s narrow. buttons all seem great and those i had concerns about hitting the switch whilst in use turn out to be higher than my keyboard 

only flaw many repeated in the reviews was a concern about the scroll wheel, being metal. it seems ok now, maybe in some time it will wear and become shiny and frictionless idk. time will tell


----------



## v12dock (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083H4NG4/?tag=tec06d-20

By far the best mouse I have ever owned.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 17, 2015)

Using Steelseries Sensei now - not bad but the scroll wheel is failing  there is always one part of the mouse that is shoddier than the rest of the parts


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

v12dock said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083H4NG4/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> By far the best mouse I have ever owned.


 I have never heard that brand, I did a little research about them and I found this:
http://www.perixx.com/en
They have a complete line of gaming accessories and gaming peripherals they seem to be a good options, featuring Braided Cable, Gold plated USB and pretty more! 



BiggieShady said:


> Using Steelseries Sensei now - not bad but the scroll wheel is failing  there is always one part of the mouse that is shoddier than the rest of the parts



Sensei mouse looks prety simple !





i like 8bit logo on the back part..
Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

I gotta stalk this thread now that I actually managed to break the wheel click on my M60.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> Loved:
> Logitech MX500, got it together with my first home built computer, was one of the few really good decisions on that machine
> Logitech G5 gen 1 (rigth click died, got a replacement from Logitech)
> Logitech G5 gen 2 stil works, probably my favorite.
> ...



Try a kone xtd or tyon.


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I gotta stalk this thread now that I actually managed to break the wheel click on my M60.


how it happens? bad quility unit?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

peche said:


> how it happens? bad quility unit?


Let's just say that when I say I need a good, durable mouse that can take a beating, I mean it.


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Let's just say that when I say I need a good, durable mouse that can take a beating, I mean it.


Well,

I have one Microsoft arc touch in the office that has been abused for 2 years, and still here,
also the old model was brave enough:



also this one can be your mate:


Spoiler: Advice 1









and also this one works… a little clumsy design but it can last a year with you … I bet…


Spoiler: Advice 2









Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

peche said:


> Well,
> 
> I have one Microsoft arc touch in the office that has been abused for 2 years, and still here,
> also the old model was brave enough:
> ...


It's more I need a brick for a mouse. I like big, heavy mice that have a simple look. Those that you have shown would snap with my use.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 17, 2015)

peche said:


> Sensei mouse looks prety simple !
> i like 8bit logo on the back part..



Yeah pretty simple which is good in my book and great ergonomically for larger hands ... I'd change that flashy logo for the wheel that doesn't craps out from time to time


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Feb 17, 2015)

Love: Razer Deathadder 3.5G (pls don't burn me ), Microsoft Comfort Mouse 3000.

I really like the shape of the Deathadder, the thumb buttons are perfectly situated for my hands but I think I'll go for something a bit bigger next time.

Hate: Mad Catz RAT 5. Felt like a plastic turd in my hand even after tinkering with it.


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> It's more I need a brick for a mouse. I like big, heavy mice that have a simple look. Those that you have shown would snap with my use.


There is always a option:







BiggieShady said:


> Yeah pretty simple which is good in my book and great ergonomically for larger hands ... I'd change that flashy logo for the wheel that doesn't craps out from time to time


The important thing for me its the pleasure of using it! the fact that a mouse can be used for long gaming times without problems its amazing, also always a good mousepad can help to the pleasure!



MakeDeluxe said:


> Love: Razer Deathadder 3.5G (pls don't burn me ), Microsoft Comfort Mouse 3000.
> 
> I really like the shape of the Deathadder, the thumb buttons are perfectly situated for my hands but I think I'll go for something a bit bigger next time.
> 
> Hate: Mad Catz RAT 5. Felt like a plastic turd in my hand even after tinkering with it.


its glad to see someone telling good things about Rzer here, most people just hate Rzer mice..

Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

Lego mouse.. seems painful.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 17, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try a kone xtd or tyon.


Nice, have grown accustomed to the extra button on the g500s as ctrl + w (close window in web browser) but seams like the Tyon has some extra buttons that can take that responsibly.

If i only could find a place to test it out, getting my sweaty hands on one (literally) would be great, seeing as getting one send to me would cost the equivalent of ca 135 usd.



Toothless said:


> Lego mouse.. seems painful.


I know you have a tendency to do things differently, but you are not using your foot on it are you?


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 17, 2015)

peche said:


> its glad to see someone telling good things about Rzer here, most people just hate Rzer mice..
> 
> Regards,



Well, I still have my old trusty Razer Salmosa somewhere as my backup mouse, it is indestructible ... I know, contradictions in terms, indestructible razer mouse , but I believe it's because it's one of their very early models - they were new to the market back then, and companies usually don't skimp on quality early on, when entering the market.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

The reason i have the kone xtd is its durability plus it feels like my old mx10 but with tilt and a sturdy wheel. I loaded it to max weight for my comfort. Im using a Taito mini 5mm thick mousepad for it. $3 mouse pad would work lol 



Brusfantomet said:


> Nice, have grown accustomed to the extra button on the g500s as ctrl + w (close window in web browser) but seams like the Tyon has some extra buttons that can take that responsibly.
> 
> If i only could find a place to test it out, getting my sweaty hands on one (literally) would be great, seeing as getting one send to me would cost the equivalent of ca 135 usd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 17, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> The reason i have the kone xtd is its durability plus it feels like my old mx10 but with tilt and a sturdy wheel. I loaded it to max weight for my comfort. Im using a Taito mini 5mm thick mousepad for it. $3 mouse pad would work lol



My main concern is that easy shift switch, as i am placing my thumb rather low on the thumb rest on the G500s.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

You can switch the easy shift button to a ie back button for windows normal operation. I dont use the function honestly plus some games i play i have to create my own assignments anyway.


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

okay .... new hardware on my wish list...!




New combo from Tt eSports ..!
Commander combo !
more info on links below:
http://www.ttesports.com/newsdetail.aspx?s=9253
http://www.ttesports.com/Keyboard/188/COMMANDER_Gaming_Gear_Combo/productPage.htm?a=a&g=ftr

Regards,


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> okay .... new hardware on my wish list...!


I hope it's very cheap because that's a metal looking plastic and that stuff wears off easily.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Lego mouse.. seems painful.


The madcats rat 7 is durable and my corsair m65 theyr both metal. Maybe that would work for you~?


----------



## xvi (Mar 9, 2015)

Toothless said:


> It's more I need a brick for a mouse. I like big, heavy mice that have a simple look. Those that you have shown would snap with my use.


I'm a little scared now.

Also, subbing because this greatly interests me. I've always liked the feel of Microsoft mice. I'm using a Sentey Revolution Pro at the moment and it's nice in the hand, but there's something I really don't like about the acceleration of the mouse. It feels almost unpredictable a good amount of the time.
Also, there's a "Lift" button on the top that adjusts the depth of the height that the sensor will track (letting you customize how high up you have to lift the mouse before it stops tracking). Really nice feature in theory, really annoying since I keep accidentally pressing it making the mouse basically stop tracking until I set it again.
Also, it sometimes jumps off in a funny direction when I lift off and set it back down. I honestly don't trust anything except Microsoft and Logitech, and none of the gimmicky mice either.


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> I hope it's very cheap because that's a metal looking plastic and that stuff wears off easily.


well i hope too, but this keybaord likes me so much,  
Tt eSports hardware have a nice design... i like a lot their products, they always look as Gaming ones, not as other Gaming hardware from other brands that seems to be " mayor adult" series...

Regards,


----------



## vega22 (Mar 14, 2015)

just a quick post to update on the g502.

great mouse!

took about a week or so to get used to the smaller size but since then i think i could not be without it.

4 way and hyper scroll is a god send for productivity. sniper button is great in game and the sensor and buttons are as sharp as glass.

g502, god tier mouse!


----------



## peche (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for the update!


Regards.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 16, 2015)

no problem dude 

as a self confessed razor fanboi it was not an easy thing to admit


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2015)

peche said:


> The only thing i would like to test or even to have its the electra headset...


i have it it sounds ok, the mic cord is annoying (need a combined mic/speaker jack 3.5 and on a smartphone : no select/volume buttons) i rather prefer the Arctic P614 BT which cost half the price of that one and sounds quit better (but is BT4.0), currently seeking something else i have to say ... i don't really know why i still keep my Electra (well that might be because of the "nearly no resell value outside being put at a 10$ price mark" ) 79.90chf is the price, a so so headset not bad sound comfy but as usual overpriced as hell... for what it is.

tho Razer do good mousemat ... (overpriced as well) at last one domain where they are good ... (not that it's real hard to do a good mousemat tho ...) even if my Destructor is at a friends house while i use a Roccat Alumic (again half the price of the Razer Equivalent: Vespula)

last "i hate Razer words" edit  : Razer should be like Trust in term of pricing. (well even here .... my GXT 166 had a longer time without problem than my Naga ... not hard just need to pass the 1st month of use, and still no hiccup, all that for half the price .... as usual)


----------



## wolar (Mar 16, 2015)

for headset i get audio technica, keyboard doesnt really matter which company and mice i prefer steelseries (had logitech , great mouse , had 2 razer both broke after a year)


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> no problem dude
> 
> as a self confessed razor fanboi it was not an easy thing to admit


i know that feeling bro, im kinda Tt fanboy!



GreiverBlade said:


> i have it it sounds ok, the mic cord is annoying (need a combined mic/speaker jack 3.5 and on a smartphone : no select/volume buttons) i rather prefer the Arctic P614 BT which cost half the price of that one and sounds quit better (but is BT4.0), currently seeking something else i have to say ... i don't really know why i still keep my Electra (well that might be because of the "nearly no resell value outside being put at a 10$ price mark" ) 79.90chf is the price, a so so headset not bad sound comfy but as usual overpriced as hell... for what it is.
> 
> tho Razer do good mousemat ... (overpriced as well) at last one domain where they are good ... (not that it's real hard to do a good mousemat tho ...) even if my Destructor is at a friends house while i use a Roccat Alumic (again half the price of the Razer Equivalent: Vespula)
> 
> last "i hate Razer words" edit  : Razer should be like Trust in term of pricing. (well even here .... my GXT 166 had a longer time without problem than my Naga ... not hard just need to pass the 1st month of use, and still no hiccup, all that for half the price .... as usual)





wolar said:


> for headset i get audio technica, keyboard doesnt really matter which company and mice i prefer steelseries (had logitech , great mouse , had 2 razer both broke after a year)



Thanks for opinions and coments, but lets stick to mice here, for helpong people having a well know source of mice reviews and personal opinions. 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2015)

peche said:


> i know that feeling bro, im kinda Tt fanboy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but it was mouse related  GXT 166 is a mouse  and you started it, iirc, about the Electra ( no offenses ofc)


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Oh, but it was mouse related  GXT 166 is a mouse  and you started it, iirc, about the Electra ( no offenses ofc)


Correct agrred on your both statments, 
Regards,


----------



## ManofGod (Mar 18, 2015)

I am perfectly content with my MX518 that I have had for at least 8 to 10 years or so. I just do not see any reason to upgrade a mouse that works well and has given me no real issues. (Had to clean it out once but that was it.)


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> I am perfectly content with my MX518 that I have had for at least 8 to 10 years or so. I just do not see any reason to upgrade a mouse that works well and has given me no real issues. (Had to clean it out once but that was it.)


10 years? what a nice unit you got, a lot of time my friend!

Regards,


----------



## scevism (Mar 18, 2015)

Razer Deathadder 2013 edition. Great mouse

Bad

Razer Deathadder Chroma. The rainbow colours made me fill a little gay..


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

scevism said:


> Razer Deathadder 2013 edition. Great mouse
> 
> Bad
> 
> Razer Deathadder Chroma. The rainbow colours made me fill a little gay..


excellent a razer happy customer at least, we have seen plenty of unhappy custumers on this topic...!


----------



## scevism (Mar 18, 2015)

peche said:


> excellent a razer happy customer at least, we have seen plenty of unhappy custumers on this topic...!


 I have had my razer mouse,keyboard and headset for a while and I have 6 razer stickers. Maybe a group should be done swap your stickers.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

scevism said:


> I have had my razer mouse,keyboard and headset for a while and I have 6 razer stickers. Maybe a group should be done swap your stickers.


in have no sticker of mostly of m hardware... my eSports hardware came just with nice bags... no stickers for the little peche


----------



## johnspack (Mar 28, 2015)

Loved my G700s.  Software was great.  Mouse and teflon feet would not wear out.  Just as fast in wireless as wired mode.
Can program buttons with ease.  Cable can be replaced with any standard usb cable.  By far the best Logitech gaming mouse I ever bought,
and I've bought a few expensive logitech mice over the years.  I used the hell out of it,  until a bad psu fried it.
Going to put an M95 through the torture test now...  although with a new psu....


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 31, 2015)

I have this.




It's good. Cost me 10$ in 2013. I modified the buttons,to reduce clicking noise.You need precision and lots of patience to do this,but it's worth it.


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Loved my G700s.  Software was great.  Mouse and teflon feet would not wear out.  Just as fast in wireless as wired mode.
> Can program buttons with ease.  Cable can be replaced with any standard usb cable.  By far the best Logitech gaming mouse I ever bought,
> and I've bought a few expensive logitech mice over the years.  I used the hell out of it,  until a bad psu fried it.
> Going to put an M95 through the torture test now...  although with a new psu....


Bad PSU frying hardware? crap that must hurt!




Cvrk said:


> I have this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acme?
Ohhh tons of childhood memories just flash me back in time,


Spoiler: Back in my time...










mmmm those days....


Spoiler: For spoiler lovers...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> I am perfectly content with my MX518 that I have had for at least 8 to 10 years or so. I just do not see any reason to upgrade a mouse that works well and has given me no real issues. (Had to clean it out once but that was it.)


 
I'm not surprised!  One of the best mouse models ever made.


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 31, 2015)

Mx500 @ 1000Hz, it was the best mouse I ever had, it went solid perfect as soon as you OC-ed it, but it was a bit heavy, so I had to lighten the sell.
I have a g400 now. I had to sandpaper the ledge from the right side because it made me hold my pinky in a weird way, and made my grip painful over time. It tracks perfectly so I can't complain about the sensor, but I would really need to take some time and lighten this up also, because it's too heavy just like the whole family (all the g4xx-g5xx,etc).


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not surprised!  One of the best mouse models ever made.


i gotta recongnize that 10years old mouse may impress !
pretty hard made unit,


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 31, 2015)

peche said:


> Acme?
> Ohhh tons of childhood memories just flash me back in time


Companies were named Acme for real back when it was important to be first alphabetically in yellow pages, also acme is a Greek word for "the top"


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 31, 2015)

And here i thought i will be laughed at or mocked for my unexpensive mouse. I could buy a new graphics card with the money some people here spend on mouses.
Looking at the gear a lot of members here on forum have, i feel like a live in a different world.


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> And here i thought i will be laughed at or mocked for my unexpensive mouse. I could buy a new graphics card with the money some people here spend on mouses.
> Looking at the gear a lot of members here on forum have, i feel like a live in a different world.


"Gaming Hardware such a mouse and keyboard is not necesary, but some people like the way they look, ergonomics, and also some xtra features, at least im one of them!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

@Cvrk No one should ever be laughing at you for your gear!  I bet you enjoy tweaking yours for maximum performance as much as the next person.  That's an entusiast!!


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk No one should ever be laughing at you for your gear!  I bet you enjoy tweaking yours for maximum performance as much as the next person.  That's an entusiast!!


also in some point of view aesthetics....too or some people use to get fancy hardware such cable bungess for mice cord, headset holders and even the XL pads for mouse and keyboard, 

Regards


----------



## Cartel (Apr 2, 2015)

Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming Mouse
Part Number: HKA-00001

Using it since 2008, great mouse


----------



## peche (Apr 2, 2015)

Cartel said:


> Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming Mouse
> Part Number: HKA-00001
> 
> Using it since 2008, great mouse


this one you said?





solid mouse... i remember this babe at my local PC shop pretty years ago!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2015)

well little update:  the Trust GXT 166 MMO is awesome ...
once you get used to the 3 little red plastic button the rest feel awesome (coming from a ex G600/602 owner it's a rather good compliment)


for a 59.90chf/62.50$ i am quite satisfied and the driver+soft are not bad at all (albeit i dont use 16400dpi and rarely above 2800) plus the weight cartridge is a nice thing to have, the feet/cord are still in a good state, the wheel is still smooth and precise and the shape is still the most comfortable multi-button mouse i ever had.

it also relegate the Naga at the rank of "overexpensive piece of trash" (all model/editions include)


----------



## Cartel (Apr 2, 2015)

peche said:


> this one you said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya thats it...the first version.
Unfortunately the scroll wheel has a flimsy fork that it uses for the ratchet and its broken and no way to fix it.
No biggy but a definite weak spot as if the wheel isnt in a locked position, it will continue to scroll weapons which is pretty annoying so I use the side buttons for next weapon and special grenade switch


----------



## peche (Apr 2, 2015)

Cartel said:


> Ya thats it...the first version.
> Unfortunately the scroll wheel has a flimsy fork that it uses for the ratchet and its broken and no way to fix it.
> No biggy but a definite weak spot as if the wheel isnt in a locked position, it will continue to scroll weapons which is pretty annoying so I use the side buttons for next weapon and special grenade switch


personally i dont use so much side bottoms on a mouse even when my level 10 has a couple...


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2015)

Cartel said:


> Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming Mouse
> Part Number: HKA-00001
> 
> Using it since 2008, great mouse


Took me a while to get used to the hump in it, but it tracked really predictably and was a nice solid mouse. Only reason why I switched was the hump and because the new mouse changes colors.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2015)

Loving this one at the moment.





Zowie FK1. Perfect sensor, no ridiculous but only useful DPI settings. Solid as a rock, no acceleration. No flashy lights except on the bottom to show what DPI setting you're on at a glance. Scroll wheel is also really nice.

Also this is the first mouse where my side buttons haven't broken after a month or two. If you're in the market for a gaming mouse, check out Zowie. No nonsense stuff. They also have bigger mice, this one really is a claw gripper.

Oh and my last one was a Sharkoon Darkglider  Palm grip, large mouse with flashy lights and stupid DPI settings. Yeah... I learned some things from that mouse


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been rocking an MX518 for years. Got the new mouse itch and I finally gave in. I have nothing but praise for this mouse. And one thing I never would have even guessed would be so helpful is the "talking" aspect of the Kone.


----------



## neliz (Apr 3, 2015)

Love:
Just about anything Logitech has made (Since the 90's, love their original Wingman mice) in the last years, I had 1x MX300, 2x MX500, 1xMX700, 2x MX518, G500s and now using the G502s. for work I used countless of their cheap OEM mice.
I even had my father get an MX-518 when he started spending more time on gaming on his laptop, for the Ergonomic comfort and durability.

I like Steelseries because they're generally light and okay for travel, but mostly because I got a lot of them for free, I would personally not buy an ambidextrous SS mouse.

Hate:
Razer mice, cost way too much money and build quality is probably the poorest of any brand, DeathAdder, Copperhead or the utterly *utterly* abysmal Lachesis.
Level 10 GT, oh wow, how anyone dared to put that on the market is beyond me, bad sensor (think Razer Lachesis), bad clicking.


----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> I've been rocking an MX518 for years. Got the new mouse itch and I finally gave in. I have nothing but praise for this mouse. And one thing I never would have even guessed would be so helpful is the "talking" aspect of the Kone.



nice braided cable!
seems pretty secure!



neliz said:


> Love:
> Just about anything Logitech has made (Since the 90's, love their original Wingman mice) in the last years, I had 1x MX300, 2x MX500, 1xMX700, 2x MX518, G500s and now using the G502s. for work I used countless of their cheap OEM mice.
> I even had my father get an MX-518 when he started spending more time on gaming on his laptop, for the Ergonomic comfort and durability.
> 
> ...


the  hybrid one?
agreed complete piece of crap...!


----------



## Cartel (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been checking out these mice on aliexpress...prices are incedible and they look pretty nice!!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-pc...USB-Wired-Gaming-Mouse-T-east/2022885970.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-...Aggravating-Original-Top/32253743981.html?s=p


----------



## johnspack (Apr 8, 2015)

Got my Corsair M95 today.  Will have to report again after a week or so of using,  but so far,  one dam sweet mouse.  With my semi-claw/palm grip,  it feels perfect in my hand.  It has just the right amount of heft due to the serious amount of aluminum throughout the body of it.  The buttons have a good feel to them,  and are fairly easy to use.  The software is quite comprehensive and complete,  and the macro support is off the charts.  I'll have to do some gaming on it to really test it properly though.  It slides very smoothly on any surface,  the ptfe pads and the brushed aluminum bottom seem to help with that.  I like the surface testing mode that helps you set tracking on the particular surface you are using.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 8, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Got my Corsair M95 today.  Will have to report again after a week or so of using,  but so far,  one dam sweet mouse.  With my semi-claw/palm grip,  it feels perfect in my hand.  It has just the right amount of heft due to the serious amount of aluminum throughout the body of it.  The buttons have a good feel to them,  and are fairly easy to use.  The software is quite comprehensive and complete,  and the macro support is off the charts.  I'll have to do some gaming on it to really test it properly though.  It slides very smoothly on any surface,  the ptfe pads and the brushed aluminum bottom seem to help with that.  I like the surface testing mode that helps you set tracking on the particular surface you are using.


Dammit @sneekypeet , where's mine!!??


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 8, 2015)

peche said:


> nice braided cable!
> seems pretty secure!


Yes the build quality seems quite decent. I haven't had the mouse for very long, but it seems to be something that will last long. The button presses and overall fit and finish are very nice and sturdy. The mouse wheel feels awesome, like it will outlast even my mechanical keyboard. Lighting options are nice (if you want them) and the cord and usb port are excellent build quality. No acceleration is present, and haven't had any problems with random jumping of the cursor/x-hair, or any sort of angle snapping.The coating on the mouse is an added benefit. Like a silky textured feeling. Kind of hard to describe.  I can palm the mouse or claw it, which is also nice.


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2015)

At work I use a Logitech Performance MX and I have to say it's almost fabulous to use.


----------



## peche (Apr 8, 2015)

Cartel said:


> I've been checking out these mice on aliexpress...prices are incedible and they look pretty nice!!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-pc...USB-Wired-Gaming-Mouse-T-east/2022885970.html
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-...Aggravating-Original-Top/32253743981.html?s=p


pretty nice ...!!
video an settings !!
thanks for sharing ...



SK-1 said:


> Yes the build quality seems quite decent. I haven't had the mouse for very long, but it seems to be something that will last long. The button presses and overall fit and finish are very nice and sturdy. The mouse wheel feels awesome, like it will outlast even my mechanical keyboard. Lighting options are nice (if you want them) and the cord and usb port are excellent build quality. No acceleration is present, and haven't had any problems with random jumping of the cursor/x-hair, or any sort of angle snapping.The coating on the mouse is an added benefit. Like a silky textured feeling. Kind of hard to describe.  I can palm the mouse or claw it, which is also nice.


thats pretty cool, my keyboard dont have play / pause button, i really miss that...im thinking if i should put them on mouse... since i use the other buttons seldom, 



Frick said:


> At work I use a Logitech Performance MX and I have to say it's almost fabulous to use.


i use a Microsoft arc touch wireless since 2013 pretty responsible mouse, didn't have problems so far,


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 10, 2015)

I love all computer mice except for anything that's wireless the batteries die fast on them.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I love all computer mice except for anything that's wireless the batteries die fast on them.


Logitech Marathon M705, Logitech G602 ... the batteries do not die fast on them... (i still have the same battery in my M705 since 4yrs and i use it regularly, the G602 i did 6month with 2 Energizer lithium and a daily use around 10hrs )


----------



## peche (Apr 10, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I love all computer mice except for anything that's wireless the batteries die fast on them.


Microsoft arc touch mouse, batteries last pretty much on it.. its may everyday mouse... also pretty comfortable, 
Regards,


----------



## johnspack (Apr 11, 2015)

Only negative about my M95 is the wheel isn't a tilt wheel.  My eventual solution was to use and compile an Autohotkey script that maps wheel left and right to the left ctrl key.  So I assigned left ctrl to a key on the mouse,
and voila!  press and hold the key,  the wheel scrolls left and right now.  It's a small nuisance,  and most gamers won't care about it,  but some people like their tilt wheel!  This is a decent work-around,  and actually I find
the smooth horizontal scrolling this way much better.  You can actually dl the script once you install Autohotkey,  it's pretty easy to set up as well.  So anyone without tilt wheels,  like myself,  this works great!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 11, 2015)

Wasn't going to post pics,  because my tablet is old and the camera sucks,  but f it...


----------



## peche (Apr 11, 2015)

nice metalic base on that corsair ...


----------



## thevoiceofreason (Jun 26, 2015)

I had two Logitech G400s die within one year. Very disappointing, as I used to like mx518 and it was very solid. Looks like these days Logitech got into this "planned obsolescence" thing...

I ordered Mionix Naos 7000 for 40EUR on amazon which seemed like a good deal, we'll see.


----------



## wolar (Jun 26, 2015)

My sensei raw starts doing problems with mouse wheel. Does any one knows if its fixable ?
And also i would like some recommendations in case i buy a new one , i hold it claw type and don't mind if its a simple like sensei which i love.
Thanks for the help ! 

Edit: How about steelseries rival ? does any one knows if it's a good one?


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

Tt Level 10 M Wired... best mouse so far, personal opinion!


----------



## wolar (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply , i prefer something simpler , optical sensor and the other problem with my sensei raw is that
the left-right click must be pressed on the end-middle , holding it with palm would be fine, which i don't and i find them hard to press.
Any other recommendation is appreciated.


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

thermaltake commander combo, it also includes a keyboard!
nice and simple mouse, extravagant keyboard,


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2015)

I have the Gygabyte M-8000X. I like it for the DPI switch at the top that allows me to turn it up or down easily. Good for sniping long distances.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I love all computer mice except for anything that's wireless the batteries die fast on them.



Well the G700s lasts me about 2-3 days and that's with it left on all the time and if i turned it off when it was not in use i bet it would last a lot longer.

All so the cable that makes it wired all so charges it too and is not hard to plug in at night and leave it, how ever to be able to do that a powered hub is recommended as this will allow the mouse to charge while the system is shutdown.




GreiverBlade said:


> Logitech Marathon M705, Logitech G602 ... the batteries do not die fast on them... (i still have the same battery in my M705 since 4yrs and i use it regularly, the G602 i did 6month with 2 Energizer lithium and a daily use around 10hrs )




Not having a issue with my G700s either and see so many people having a issue over the battery life but i believe they are just taking to much notice of the low battery prompts as mines popped up saying it's on 10% but yet i have used it for hours and just ignored it lol.

All so have 2 Duracell fully charged but not had to use them at all.



wolar said:


> My sensei raw starts doing problems with mouse wheel. Does any one knows if its fixable ?
> And also i would like some recommendations in case i buy a new one , i hold it claw type and don't mind if its a simple like sensei which i love.
> Thanks for the help !
> 
> Edit: How about steelseries rival ? does any one knows if it's a good one?



Back in 2012 i got a ZAI mouse which was replaced due to double clicking after about 6 month which SS replaced it with their top end mouse which ended up failing due to the same issue in about the same time frame which i had to take apart and clean the switch until the plastic casing was more the issue.. How ever about 1 week ago whats a few minutes in asking them for the replacement part and they told me to to ask a RMA which i thought was BS at 1st but i filled it in regardless of the mouse being out of warranty even for the replacement and they have sent me a new one in the post which hopefully i will get next week.

It will probably fail after 6 or so months again but i am just going use it as a back up mouse if the G700s fails which knowing Logitech will just send me a new one without the need to sending it in.

So SS went a step further with there warranty which is really nice just remember it's shorter than most but if lucky like i was try for a replacement anyways after all what you got to lose a few minutes ?,  well i don't mind losing a few minutes if it can save me from spending more money .


----------

